# Advice on prices ; excavation - labor



## Gerardo350z (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello to all! New to the forum. I would like to ask a few questions

I am fairly new to the construction business I am helping someone with lots of experience in the field. But that same experience does not apply with the "business" part of the industry.

We have our own company doing contract work - We started doing small, residential projects - like patios and driveways. It wasn't until recently we got the opportunity to have the chance at commercial jobs.

The contractor that got the job hired us as contract labors. We have done business with him before but he usually tells us what we are going to do and we either give him a price per square foot or send a detailed estimate. 

Until this time he got a project that includes concrete sidewalk, a granit parking lot, and also a granite path. He wanted to hire us and pay per hour - someone advised me that it wasn't a good idea to do that because I still have to pay employee fees. That is when contract labor came to mind where I would give him a sum of how much we have spent on labor each week.

My question is - 

If you were me; How much would you ask as pay rate operating an excavator? We have been moving dirt for almost a month now. 

Also I am using my own truck, and trailer, and tools. How much should I ask for all that equipment I am using on his project?
Ps. We do concrete so our tools consist of floaters, forms, saws, etc. 

We've been running the whole job ourselves. And the amount of money he has in his budget is a joke.

Please, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

First off we do not discuss pricing on this forum.

The formula for job cost is ALWAYS:

Labor + Material + Overhead + Profit + PITA = Cost.

Second this contract labor thing sounds completely illegal.

Third, if he does not have the budget to pay you that is his problem.
You should have had your numbers worked out BEFORE you started.

Walk away.......


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

